# Help-clomid and no CM



## Hate the wait (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi ladies

I am looking for some advice on achieving more CM. i am on 5th round of clomid and final one will be next month,. After 3 bfn rounds I decided to try using different things and hopefully something would help. I am really concerned about having no cm. I don't have problem being too dry to have BD (sorry tmi) but I never see ewcm and not had post coital test. I have used pre- seed and no bfp and this month tried epo but seems I have ovulated late and not noticed a difference in CM. thinking about robitussin this month? I've also heard mucinex may be good. 

Looking for any comments or advice on this issue - thanks in advance ladies.


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Guaifenesin (the active ingredient in Robitussin) can definitely help with CM. I would also continue using Preseed or Conceive Plus, as both of those are really good at mirroring the functions of CM. Unfortunately clomid can dry up the CM in some women, so using one or more of the aforementioned things should help. I took guaifenesin on one of my clomid cycles and did fall pregnant (sadly ended in m/c). That said, I have also got pregnant on clomid without it (ended up with my daughter). I used Conceive Plus on my three clomid cycles after my m/c but didn't get pregnant, but that definitely wasn't due to a lack of CM or because of the Conceive Plus.

It's worth bearing in mind that you might have plenty of CM but it's right up in the crypts of the cervix where it's meant to be and you can't get to it. But either way, chucking a couple of other things into the mix certainly won't hurt your chances.

Good luck.


----------



## Hate the wait (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks so much Puglover. That is really good to know. Lovely to hear a clomid success story and that you now have a healthy little girl.  It has crossed my mind that it may be there and I'm just not able to see it. I keep hearing all these woman on these forums advising they can see it clearly and have an abundance of it and so it concerns me that I cannot. I assume that you did not use anything except clomid when you conceived your daughter?


----------



## NickiL (Feb 11, 2013)

Hate the wait- i too hardly ever saw CM. I used conceive plus, don't worry about not seeing it. As you can see from my signature I'm 20 weeks pregnant after my first clomid cycle xxx
Good Luck
Xxx


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Nope, when I conceived my daughter I used nothing but the clomid. I haven't ovulated naturally for many years, but on medicated cycles I always get a decent amount of EWCM around the right time, so I guess I'm lucky. But I always had to get an internal sample to check, iykwim (sorry if TMI). It was never like I had tons of it in my knickers or anything! So I'm sure yours is there, staying right where it's meant to be! I only tried the guaifenesin the last time I took clomid because I wanted to increase my chances. It tasted totally disgusting! But it definitely won't hurt.


----------



## Hate the wait (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks Ladies. That really does make me feel better. Will just have to keep going and keep fingers crossed xx


----------

